# Some quick pictures of my Schnoodle!



## schnoodletim (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are some quick pictures of my schnoodle Sebastian! They are taken from my iPhone. I do actually have a Canon digital Rebel, but the nice pictures will have to wait till the nice weather! Here he is!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

haha he is too cute! I love that second pic!
I need more pics of him!!!!!
Nessa


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are some crazy dog ears there!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Cute  The coat looks very shiny and healthy.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

what a cutie 
jamie


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great, love the haircut.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

He's about the cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

What a cutie...look at that face. more pictures please!


----------



## schnoodletim (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!  I promise I will get more pictures, especially some action shots while he is doing the schnoodle 500 (when he runs laps because he can't contain his excitement). 

Thanks again!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He's a keeper! More pics and more info...like how old is he, how big do you think he will get, does he have any brothers/sisters (of any species)...you know, all the usual stuff! And lots more pictures. Bet you can get some great pics of him doing "zoomies" (running around like a crazy thing). Where do you live that you can't take more pics now!?


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

He's so friggin cute!!


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We just adopted a Schnoodle! She looks just like yours....only shaggier!!!

photos and stories about her at http://stellalind.wordpress.com/

We just love her!!! As former lab parents my husband wasn't sure about a small dog, but Stella's sweet schnoodle ways have won him over!!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

He's adorable. Tell us more about him. What's he like? How old is he? How long have you had him? And yes, please send more pictures!


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We named her Stella...she's 8 months old and a rescue dog from Louisiana. We adopted her last week. She's a great dog! Very smart, affectionate....we just love her. She's small....weighs 20lbs...dont' know anything about her previous life, but we're so happy to have her!

We love our Schnoodle!!!


----------



## Pudlmom (Mar 25, 2009)

What a cutie! He looks so cute holding his toy.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

schnoodletim said:


> Here are some quick pictures of my schnoodle Sebastian! They are taken from my iPhone. I do actually have a Canon digital Rebel, but the nice pictures will have to wait till the nice weather! Here he is!


His ears remind me of an emo kids hair cut...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

what a cutie! love the ears


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

FlamingoFan said:


> We named her Stella...she's 8 months old and a rescue dog from Louisiana. We adopted her last week. She's a great dog! Very smart, affectionate....we just love her. She's small....weighs 20lbs...dont' know anything about her previous life, but we're so happy to have her!
> 
> We love our Schnoodle!!!


That's great! Thanks for adopting this precious girl.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a cutie! I love his expression...


----------



## schnoodletim (Feb 15, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> He's a keeper! More pics and more info...like how old is he, how big do you think he will get, does he have any brothers/sisters (of any species)...you know, all the usual stuff! And lots more pictures. Bet you can get some great pics of him doing "zoomies" (running around like a crazy thing). Where do you live that you can't take more pics now!?


We'll, we do not know to much about his past because he was a rescue dog. We were not even sure how big he was going to get, he seems to have grown a little bigger then the vet had anticipated . But he is a fine size and in great health. Ive never heard them called "zoomies" before, it is pretty funny. We have been calling them the schnoodle 500. It is the funniest thing in the world to watch. He has an explosion of excitement and cannot do anything but run.



FlamingoFan said:


> We just adopted a Schnoodle! She looks just like yours....only shaggier!!!
> 
> photos and stories about her at http://stellalind.wordpress.com/
> 
> We just love her!!! As former lab parents my husband wasn't sure about a small dog, but Stella's sweet schnoodle ways have won him over!!


She is great! She is my Sebastian's twin! I bet if you had her shaved like Sebastian they would look almost identical! Take great care of her, and if you would like to talk about anything Schnoodle feel free to write me a private message! Best of luck to you and your dog!


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Stella does the "zoomies" too! She just can't contain the excitement and races through the house....stops for a quick drink of water and then back at it!!! So cute! I've tried to get a video, but she's just so darn fast!!!


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive never seen a schnoodle , that is such a cute mix!!! The 2nd pic is adorable!!! More pics please!!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

FlamingoFan said:


> Stella does the "zoomies" too! She just can't contain the excitement and races through the house....stops for a quick drink of water and then back at it!!! So cute! I've tried to get a video, but she's just so darn fast!!!


Chance gets the zoomies occasionally too. It is entertaining indeed!


----------

